# So you want to become an Officer, do ya? Hints to help



## humint (14 Jul 2004)

OK, here's a brief statement regarding Officer applications. This is from my perspective, drawing upon my experience as a Res unit Recruiting Officer. I hope this helps a few people.

Resume and Cover-letter:

First off, know the position you are applying for, and do some research on the unit, job qualifications, etcl. 

Then, write a proper business cover-letter and resume that highlights your skills and experiences as they relate to the Canadian Forces and the unit and TRADE you are applying. You should also identify why you want to become and officer and why you would make a good officer. You need to think about these things, and then articulate them in writing.  

Some units have the option of being choosy. So, like any other businesses, if you just throw together a resume and cover-letter with a few tidbits about how you worked at the arcade or the mall, and not put much thought into it, chances are you won't get that far.

Basically, treat the application to the CF as you would any other business job. It's all about presentation and professionalism.

Reasons for Joining:
There are lots of good reasons for joining the CF. 

However, in my experience, unless your dad or grampa was the CO of the unit you are joining, than mentioning that your grampa fought in WWII will have little bearing on your application. In fact, the application is all about you, not what your dad, grampa, uncle, cousin, aunt, or mum did. 

Focus on what YOU -- as a person -- can offer the unit and the CF and what the CF will offer you in return.

Interviews:

Again, do some research on the unit and the type of trade you are applying for. For example, if you want to be an Infantry Officer, than do some reading, and find out what Infantry Officers do in the field. Don't come in with a romantic vision of the Officer Corp and talk endlessly about sipping tea with the upper classes and measuring lines of sight with umbrellas. Find out as much as you can about tactics and strategy, job descriptions and responsibilities, and the overall goals of the CF. 

Show that you have a real interest in the unit and the military in general.

And, make sure you can talk about it in an interview. 

I hope this helps!

www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## casing (14 Jul 2004)

Good post!   This should be stickied with the recruiting FAQ.   

About the cover letter and resume.   I think it's a good idea.   Although, even though I had them with me during my interview, I got the impression that it would be better not to whip it out (the resume I mean   ).   Only because everything that the interviewing officer wanted to talk about was already covered (his words).   Also, the section on the application form for additional information should be treated like a cover letter.   I filled that section in as if it was one and I think it made an impression.

In summary (and this is my opinion only), prepare a cover letter and resume and take it with you to the interview (two copies, one for you one for the interviewer).   But don't think that you *must* present it just because you have it.   Gauge the situation and decide for yourself if presenting it would help or not. (For example, when asked about your work history you might find that having your resume in front of you helps you to relate your experience more.   At other times, the interviewer might be very good at leading you through it.)   At the very least it will go a long way in helping you to prepare for the interview.

Good post, humint!


----------

